# REPORT(part2): 'ReelEscape' 7/23-25 Hatteras bound



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 29-Jul-2004 9:28:45 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for looking in again.... It's now the morning of 7/24, and after some slow going into a head sea for several hours, we end up fishing an area SSE of the Cigar. Water temperature is still running 78*and greater, and the Stream water is a blended green/blue but very clear. We deploy the 9 line spread into the briney deep and await the sweet melodies of mono running away from a reel. Our spread was running beautifully after some adjustment and toying to account for wind and current. Here's what we ran on this day and the day before.... FLATS>> 2 Trackers in blue/green, red/black and a pink squid chain with blue/white Tracker trailer. DEEP>> purple/silver Mylar Sea Witch behind at least 30ft. of leader and 28ozs. of in-line weight. SHORTS> 'Pink Nightmare'(pink deer hair squid chain) run behind a yellow bird, and a pink/green squid chain trailed by a Green bubbler/smoker. Longs>> Sea Witches in bubble gum/glitter. All of this was designed around a pink spreader bar run off of the port side 3-5 yards behind the flatlines. We had some Mahi bites and '******' showed again without staying hooked-up. Then, as if we were struck by lightning, Mr. Blue suit comes a calling; AGAIN!!!! This time it's a specimen estimated around 250lbs. SharkJP's buddy Jason is at the reel this time and does an impressive job utilizing stand up gear to bring the fish to within 5ft. of leader. Then, moments from a release, the line parts from chaffing and the Marlin smiles as he descends into the depths. CLOSE; so close. We are elated at the fact the Bills still like us and even under the quiet afternoon sun we are happy anglers. We dodge some storms on the run into Oregon Inlet, and after cleaning up, fueling up, and general reevaluation, the boat is left at Broad Creek for the evening. We all pile into the vehicle and head S to Hatteras where beds, beers, pillows, air conditioning, fine dining, showers, all await us at a rental house. No more bouncing around the cabin like a ping pong ball while trying to catch some shut eye. No more beef jerky to constrict the arteries....Living like kings I tell you. We all enjoy the house to it's fullest(THANKS Rob) as the hours melt by, and before we realize it's 1AM and we are do to awaken at 4AM... I think we might have slept some... Then it was off to meet Ted on our way back N to the 'Reel Escape'. Feeling rested(kinda), cleaner(for sure), and fatter(most definetly), we were excited about this days prospects and as we made for the 500 line visions of fins swam thru the channels of our minds... 
>>please see part 3<< 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

... And it just keeps getting better. Lucky Dog.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Zigh, my friend 2 blues in 2 days, man where's th rest of th story?


----------

